# South african id applicaiton



## almostsouthafrican (Sep 26, 2019)

GOOD DAY! 

I HAVE RECEIVED MY PERMANENT VISA 26(b) AFTER 9 1/2 MONTHS OF WAITING AND I AM PREPARING TO APPLY FOR AN SA ID SOON. WHICH REQUIREMENTS MUST I SUBMIT? I AM PLANNING TO APPLY AT THE RANDBURG HOME AFFAIRS.

THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## RoninBlade (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi, Did you manage to get your citizenship application in?


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

almostsouthafrican said:


> GOOD DAY!
> 
> I HAVE RECEIVED MY PERMANENT VISA 26(b) AFTER 9 1/2 MONTHS OF WAITING AND I AM PREPARING TO APPLY FOR AN SA ID SOON. WHICH REQUIREMENTS MUST I SUBMIT? I AM PLANNING TO APPLY AT THE RANDBURG HOME AFFAIRS.
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!


9 1/2 months?! 26B?! That's amazing, well done! Any tips? LOL I'm hearing the waiting time is around 24 months at a minimum...:juggle: Ghastly!

Did you submit via an agent? Did you use a lawyer? 

Best of luck with your SA ID application.:clap2:


----------



## B.C.T. (Mar 5, 2020)

ray_mbchb said:


> 9 1/2 months?! 26B?! That's amazing, well done! Any tips? LOL I'm hearing the waiting time is around 24 months at a minimum...:juggle: Ghastly!
> 
> Did you submit via an agent? Did you use a lawyer?
> 
> Best of luck with your SA ID application.:clap2:



Yes please let us know...I have been waiting since very early November of 2018...on my second "escalation" with VFS ( first in December of last year) one via e-mail today...

and I have 4 South African kids, and one great SA wife....


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

B.C.T. said:


> Yes please let us know...I have been waiting since very early November of 2018...on my second "escalation" with VFS ( first in December of last year) one via e-mail today...
> 
> and I have 4 South African kids, and one great SA wife....


VFS escalations mean nothing because they don't adjudicate, Home Affairs does. If you want to follow up rather call DHA directly or use the presidential hotline. However, 26 (b) is not prioritised and 2-3 years is the norm these days. It ised to be around 24 months


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

dont bother escalating via vfs. Call DHA directly on their toll free number. THey dont really care about 26b anyways. Because they dont get measured on the turn round for non other Critical skills, 5 year work permit and business PRP categories.


----------

